# Latest Desktop Configuration



## arijitraja (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all,
I currently have a P3 866 machine which is giving me problems these days. I am planning to buy a new machine now. I dont wanna spend much on very hifi stuff like graphics card and all.. I have a Geforce 2 400 very old card and i think i would be able to use this. 
I am thinking of AMD config since it would be lower priced (am i right when i say this ??) and i have heard good things about AMD. I personally have always used pentium machine. I want a machine which upgradability options.
Please suggest me a nice config and approximate prices. 
I am not a hardcore gamer and my current GE force lets me play NFS undergound 2 comfortably.. later i can always buy a latest one if needed...

Cheers

Ari...


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't think your graphics card will be supported on the latest motherboards as they give u PCI-E slots and not AGP. Very few still do, so you better check out on that. On the configure side, I'm content with mine. But there are numerous better hardware. I think the other members will help you out with that.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 6, 2007)

same thought... most of the MB comes with PCI-E ...


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2007)

Are u seeling ur old pC then?


----------

